# Fun Story



## Mr.Igi (8. Februar 2008)

Also jeder schrebt einen Satz.. Keine Doppelposts...
Der nächste knüpft daran an und so ensteht aus diesen vielen Sätzen eine Geschichte.´Ich weiss das solche SPiele im Forum nicht erwünscht sind aber ich starte es ma:



ich fange an:


Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte...

[edit-Administration:] Wenn Ihr das Zeichenlimit erreicht ist eh schluss <g>


----------



## se_BASTET (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president.


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" ausgezeichnet.



Hey, das Spiel funktioniert ja super.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

edit

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot ..


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat..


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways). Cartman schrie HAHA
und bekam von Mr.Garisson Hausarrest.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Doch da kommt cartman und bringt alle um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das geht durch nen bug XD) und schreit IHR SCHWEINE IHR HABT KENNY GETÖTET


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Doch da kommt cartman und bringt alle um  (das geht durch nen bug XD) und schreit IHR SCHWEINE IHR HABT KENNY GETÖTET!
Das hat die polizei gehört und cartman musste als strafe
seinen lv70 T6 Char verkaufen.


----------



## pandak1n (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde.


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und...


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^ 
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
> Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
> Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
> doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof
> ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf  Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens ....  

(da muss nun Walter kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf  Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens ....  Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit!
Doch zum Glück ist sie in einem Krankenhaus und kann sich sofort neue Implantate einsetzen lassen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..

lasst kenny am leben plx mtv pimp his life !


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist. Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen


----------



## pandak1n (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. Da kommt der olle Weihnachtsmann um die Ecke und will mitfeiern. Da er aber auf Bier allergisch ist, verlangt er Milch und verspricht als Gegenleistung die umherwandernden Schildkröten in "etwas festlichere Gestalten" zu verwandeln. Da plötzlich kommt ein Murloc aus dem Wasser. Zack der WM ist tot.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlich mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ...

(lass doch meine freundin in ruh .. -.-)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Nur Minastirit nicht, der kann nach zuviel .. ähh ... Sport nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## pandak1n (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr...


----------



## Dannie (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen  aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt .. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (8. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.


----------



## Merlinia (9. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
> Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
> Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
> doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
> ...


----------



## Succubie (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^


----------



## Mondryx (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde.


----------



## Succubie (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ...


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!


----------



## Merlinia (9. Februar 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
> Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
> Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
> doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
> ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

EDIT: wegen thorak

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.

(btw. Geistheiler töten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dannie (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam


----------



## Ciliu (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und..


----------



## Dannie (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb. 
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Februar 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
> Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
> ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
> ...



Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny  (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb.


----------



## Kindgenius (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit  dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
> "Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie...



Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala _'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!'_ stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.


(PS: Man merkt, dieses Forum wird von WoWlern "regiert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

EDIT: 3000! Muha!


----------



## Saytan (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs.


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

> Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.



Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person...

Es war: ...


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... xD


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist.



(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.
Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

edit ;D ^^



Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.
Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es ..


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

> Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es ..


COWABUNGA!!


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.
Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!"


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.
Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Die schreibt man Draenei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____________________________



> Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings



Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

war doch jklar das ich die falsch schreibe^^
-----------------------------
Es war einmal Arbeitsloser der von Guild Wars die Schnauze voll hatte und er startete einen Thread der umgehend vom Moderator geschlossen wurde da es ein n00blike b00n Thread ist den keiner braucht und der Wayne Train eingefahren ist. Der leider entgleist ist und in juliy's haus gedonnert ist ;D. Juliy stirbt. Die Menschheit feiert und der Wayne Train wird zum Helden des Jahrtausends erklärt. und zam war der lockfüherer ;D zam 4 president. Alles vorgetäuscht, Chuck Norris drehte nur einen neuen Film. den panzki aus allimania das drehbuch geschrieben hat !!! Der Film wurde ein großer Film und Zam und Chuck Norris wurden bei dem MTV Movie Awards mit dem Preis für "Best Kiss" Anschließend sind sie wieder mit dem Wayne Train davongedüst um die Oma von Chuck zu besuchen. doch die oma war leider schon tot .. Weil sie der böse Wolf aufgefressen hat... Doch da Omas, besonders Omas von Chuck Norris, bekanntlich schwer verdaulich sind, bekam der Wolf schon bald Bauchschmerzen. Und so ne Chuck Norris- Oma ist außerdem unbesiegbar,(Liegt in der Familie)die klettert nach den Bauchschmerzen, welche den Wolf übelst gekillt haben, einfach wieder aus dem Wolf raus! Daraufhin machten es sich Zam, Chuck Norris und Chuck Norris' Oma auf dem Wolfspelz gemütlich und aßen Obstkuchen. Der vergiftet war und kenny war der einzige der daran gestorben ist (like allways)Die drei sind so betrübt über Kennys Tot, dass sie sich erst mal hemmungslos hersaufen und schmutzige Lieder singen. Von derartigen Klängen angelockt erschien dann auch prompt Jack Sparrow auf der Bildfläche, seine Seele dem erstbesten Dämon lauthals anbietend, der ihm ne Flasche Rum spendieren würde. Doch der Dämon hasste Jack, Gott weiss warum, und prügelte ihn Tot!RIP Jack.... doch man hat ihr wiederbelebt für fluch der caribik teil 6 ^^
Aber da kam Lurock mit seinem Killer Meerschweinchen, denn er wollte Fluch der Karibik Teil 6 nicht. Spanky (das Meerschwein) biss
Johnny Depp den Kopf ab und... lebte dann glücklich mit seinen 4 frauen auf ner farm .. es war einmal ein hamster der hatte der weiber 4 ..und dann kam n Mähdrescher ZACKBUMTOT.....=(
doch blizzard hatt die mähdrecher generft und sie hatten nur noch 1 dps (also 1dps mehr als ein pala ) und der hamster wurde gebufft das er 1500 life hat ;d tja das kann ne weile gehen bis zackboom. Daran sieht man dann leider wieder einmal, dass die armen Palas kein Dmg machen .. Der Paladin ist wie die Forum Signatur. sie schadet niemandem aber ohne sie wär es auch doof wink.gif Das findet Chuck Norris auch und gibt allen Palas einen Buff, mit dem sie für eine Stunde ausnahmsweise mal 2 Dps machen smile.gif Leider bewirkt der Buff aber auch, daß Palas dann nur noch 2 Hitpoints haben und ihre Angstblase nicht mehr funktioniert. Ein Gebrechen- Hexer sieht das, und nutzt es voll aus: Full Dmg auf den Pala! Doch da kommt Dr. House und verabreicht dem Pala erstmal alle möglichen Gegenmittel bis endlich auch eins gegen das Gebrechen dabei ist. Der Pala stirbt trotzdem. Dr. House schluckt daraufhin erst mal ne schöne kleine Pille und zockt ne Runde Nintendo DS. Nur leider hat der nintendo keinen strom also wirft er sie dr. forman an den kopf Der findet das wieder mal voll rassistisch und geht beleidigt in seine nächste OP und killt seinen Patienten Kenny. Der komischerweise wieder gelebt hat .. ^^ jedoch kommt der dimitry aus allimania und gibt kenny nen soulstone und bäm lebt kenny und haut den pösen forman richtig zusammen ;d aber dann wird er abgelenkt von einer sexy blondnen namens .... Pamela Anderson, die erschießt den armen Kenny jedoch sofort mit einem gefährlichen Strahl ihres geplatzten Silikonkissens und landet einen 15k Krit! .. (die sind echt .. genau so echt wie ehm ok doch ned ) jedoch ist das ein meele angriff der durch segen des schutzes von dem imba paladin (uther.. oder euter xD) gewirkt wird ;d bäm pew pew ..
Nach diesem atemberaubend aufregendem Besuch im Krankenaus von Dr. House geht Kenny (Ja! Er lebt wieder!) Erst mal ne Runde schwimmen um sich abzukühlen von der heißen Pamela...die mit neuem Silikon ausgestattet ist.Auf dem Weg zum Meer begegnet Kenny einem stockbesoffenen Rettungsschwimmer mit voluminösem Brusthaar der die ganze Zeit in seine Uhr spricht. Dann haut Pamela mit ihrem dicken Busen Minastirit tot, die Welt feier hämisch mit Bier und Keksen. doch der minastirit mit der tollen sig (auf rammstein klicken @juliy) wacht aus dem koma auf und befindet sich zwischen carmen electra und 4 blonden nymphonaninnen wieder (zenisiert ...) danach geht das geschehen wieder auf kenny zürck der mittlerweile mit cartman &co in afganistan osama verhauen. Osama gibt vor lauter Schmerzen zu, dass er mit Pamela ein Verhältnis hat, die wiederum mit Carmen Elektra rum macht, worauf endlcih mal Kenny zum Zug kommt und ihn umlegt! Der busch schreit: osama 0 BUSCH 1 .. Weee are LivinG IN AMERICAAAAAA america is wunderbaaaar ... Da allerdings Indien bekanntlich noch viel wunderbarer ist ziehen sich plötzlich alle bunte Klamotten an und fangen zu tanzen an. Und gerade als alle ausgelassen am Tanzen sind, hüpft ein Blizzard Gamedesigner um die Ecke und kassiert für alle nicht wow-konformen Tanzstile die Lerngebühr.
Da kam ein Chinafarmer der genug Gold fülle alle dabeihatte. Deswegen wurden alle gesperrt und müssen jetz guild wars spielen was sie leider ohne bot's und hacks auskommen müssen wink.gif aber FRee GOLD AT wow-gold.com können sie noch spammen ;d Darüber gab es dann erst mal so ein mega rumgeheule, das seitdem Amerika landunter liegt. Durch das ganze käse zu whine habs ein problem das es auf einmal kein käse mehr ihn der schweiz hab ;( aber dafür wurden wir reicher Xd Um von den inneren Unruhen abzulenken beschliesst die USA mal wieder Krieg zu führen, als Ziel wurde die Welt von Warcraft ausgewählt die seit einer gewissen Massensperrung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist. Jedoch hat mister T welt of Warcraft auf diesen angriff gewappnet da er seinen nachtelf irokesen weiterspielen wollte wink.gif Mr. T ist da jedoch nicht der einzige, denn Verne Troyer steht ihm mit seinem Gnom Mage zur seite.Dann kam auch noch Wiliam Shatner mit seinem Schmanen und sie...kämpfen gemeinsam gegen die U.S Armee, die jedoch über eine neue Geheimwaffe verfügten, den 'fLaME'WERFER^^. Und dieser Flamewerfer, auch FW-ZYQ7 genannt hatte so eine Power das er Shatner in ein gerilltes Rind verwandelte und erstmal von der Armee zum Abendessen verspeist wurde. Shatner's Fleisch war jedoch schon mit BSE verseucht, was zu einer Seuche innerhalb der Armee führte, die sie komplett dahin raffte. Dadurch das die Usa geschlagen war dachten die 3 sie können alles ! ja sie wollte das buffed lager angreifen. Jedoch war dort zam und saß vollgefressen vom Obstkuchen in einer Ecke. Ohne Widerstand gelangten Verne, William und T zum Herzstück des Buffed Lagers, dem Kaffeautomaten. Dieser wurde von unserem aggro gnom super gedefft (auch wenn er im pvp ned so supa ist wink.gif ) jedoch hat das auch nix mehr gebracht .. er starb .. DOCH DANN !!! Plötzlich tauchte eine Abscheulichkeit aus der Hölle auf, geifernd und sabbernd, mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und schwefeligen Ausdünstungen. Heinrich ... Doch nicht versagen, den Pala fragen, der umgehend den aggro gnom rezzte!Doch kann Zam mit seinem Schami und killte den Aggro Gnom wieder!!
Der Tod hatte aber von diesem ganzen Töten und Wiederbeleben die Schnauze gestrichen voll und kündigte seinen Job. Also haben sie den Geistheiler Bob wieder eingestellt ;D (braves blizz ^^)
Leider war er grad in Urlaub und sie dachten über einen Waffenstillstand nach.Nun sind sie Zottelkappen farmen und denken sich neu Schleichwerbung für die buffed show aus . Doch dann kam
ein Allie raid und ZAM packte seine 2H Axt aus und kappte noch schell die letzte Zottelkappe bevor er mit seinem Minipet-Wolf wegrannte.
Der Allie Raid war frustriert und lies seine Wut an Kenny aus der In der Heilerhütte der Frstwölfe starb.
"Ihr habt Kenny getötet, ihr Schweine!", schrien alle. Und nachdem Kenny ein weiteres mal gestorben war, packte man ihn in einen Beutel, schnürte ihn zu, legte feste Ketten darum und schoss ihn mit einer Rakete zur Sonne, wo Kenny (mittlerweile wieder auferstanden) qualvoll verbrannte und nichtsmehr von ihm übrig blieb. "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!", schrie er noch.da kenny tot war,konnte sich ein superkiddy einen neuen kannychar mit dem namen kanny erstellen,der...den "guten" ruf von kenny nur noch mehr in den dreck zog, den er starb ja nie.Und so dachte sich ein einsamer Lowieganker: "Hey, den Boon pown ich doch weg!"
Mit einem laut grellenden Schrei ala 'Meine Mutter war nie zufrieden mit mir!!!' stürzte er sich auf Kanny und strich einen (Leider nichtmehr existierenden) unehrenvollen Sieg ein.Als er sich umdrehte sah er 25 nackte Nachtelfinen die Hoger raideten.Hoger machte einen Rundhousekick und die Elfinen flogen richtung Sonne.Als die Nachtelfinen wieder zu ihren Leichen liefen gingen sie wieder zu Hoger und kloppten ihn auf 5%.Der Lowieganker dachte er könne abstauben,doch Hogger war niemand anderes als Chuck Norris persönlich. Cuck Norris lies ein lautes Brüllen ertönen, das alles in der Umgebung davon warf.^^ Ausser seine Mutter, welcher ein fetter Schnauzer wuchs. Doch der Schnauzer führte ein Eigenleben, was dazu führte das er Chuck's Mutter erwürgte und davon lief. Da der Schnauzer aber Chuck Norris' Mutter erwürgte wurde dieser sauer und verfolgte den Schnauzer, dieser wiederrum wurde jedoch von Scotty auf den Mars gebeamt und kämpft nun dort gegen eine Horde wildgewordener Kentucky Fried Chicken Mutanten.
Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdingsMit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.
die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten.


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte.


----------



## m3o91 (11. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu  McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke..


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Chuck war darüber so zornig, dass er zu Jack Bauer lief und sih mit ihm verbündete. Sie wollten den fiesen Schnauzer vernichten und dazu benötigten sie die Hilfe einer mächtigen Person. Es war BRITNEY SPEARS MIT PINKER PERÜCKE. Ok...jetzt wirds lächerlich... sagte sich Chuck Norris und bestellte Paris Hilton, da diese noch viel lächerlicher ist. Aber Britney Spears wurde dadurch so sauer, da sie unbedingt die lächerlichste Person der Welt und des Mars sein wollte, und attackierte Paris mit ihrer Spezialattacke, dem Super Teenage Mutant Crotch Shot. Der Aber durch spellreflect zurückgejagt wurde .. (tja mit geld kann man viel kaufen xD) und dann machte es wusch und Superman stand da! Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear  alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear  alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich  *räusper*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat  ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN  threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf ..


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch


----------



## Gwynny (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren...


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute    
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Doch er war nicht der echte, er war der böse, und begann wild mit seinen Lasern umherzufeuern und sagte dabei:"Phew Phew olol rofl LASERG0N INC!" alle drainais fühlten sich dadurch angesprochen und stürzten sich auf ihn.nach kurzen verhandlungen wurde er ihr neuer anführer,der allerdings Mit starkem Dünnpfiff in die Klinik eingeliefert werden musste. Zur Darmspiegelung.die hat ihn soviel gekostet,dass papa schlumpf sich schlumpfine nicht mehr leisten konnte und sie aus den dorf verbannt wurde.die anderen schlümpfe wurden ein kleines bißchen blauer und bauten sich eine eigene Schlumpfine. Mit Blackjack und Nutten. Doch da kehrte der böse Schnauzer zurück, der mitlerweile Herrscher des Mars geworden war, und sabotierte als Rache-Akt das ganze 'Blackjack und Nutten' spiel, indem er die Nutten entführte. Und ging anschließend zu McBürgerSubwaykingdonalds um die ecke und hat sich selbst abgeknallt ;D 2 sekunden davor fiel eine kugel,als sie an der selben ecke stand,um,was dazu führte,dass ????? die bowling kugel die als deko gedacht war und 400kg schwer war auf ihn/sie WTF ever runtergefallen ist .. und wenn sie noch nicht wiedergeboren sind dann sterben sie noch heute wink.gif schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste jetzt ins bett da er echt müde war von all dem arbeiten ;D


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste jetzt ins bett da er echt müde war von all dem arbeiten ;Er träumte von einer welt,in der wow und das real zusammen zu einer welt verschmolzen sind.doch das schönste an dieser welt,keine flamer.diese wurden alle auf einen hieb vernichtet,denn


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste jetzt ins bett da er echt müde war von all dem arbeiten ;Er träumte von einer welt,in der wow und das real zusammen zu einer welt verschmolzen sind.doch das schönste an dieser welt,keine flamer.diese wurden alle auf einen hieb vernichtet,denn chopi ist auf spam geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 flamer an die wand ihr werdet zugespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste jetzt ins bett da er echt müde war von all dem arbeiten ;Er träumte von einer welt,in der wow und das real zusammen zu einer welt verschmolzen sind.doch das schönste an dieser welt,keine flamer.diese wurden alle auf einen hieb vernichtet,denn chopi ist auf spam geskillt wink.gif flamer an die wand ihr werdet zugespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Doch da ertönte aus chopis mund kein einziger laut mehr, den irgendwer hatte den Spam-Filter eingeschaltet.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

woraufhin chopi bauchredner wurde un laut gefurzt hat


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

schalten wir also wieder zurück zu kenny und seiner bande Xd.durch das umschwenken der geschichte auf kenny starb er und die bande stürzte sich auf minasirit,der leider einen overpowerten hexer spielt und per massenfear alle zu chopi gefeart hat .. welcher durch seine tierischen instinke massen spott geused hat ..Allerdings war Kenny vor seinem Tot der Meinung, dass es keine Overpowerten Hexer gibt, sondern nur klasse Spieler (So wie ich *räusper*) , da alle Hexer- Spieler darüber sehr glücklich waren, wurde Kenny wieder von den Toten auferweckt durch so viel Zuneigung und erschreckt in Zombi- Form kleine Kinder. wie juliy wink.gif gleich darauf tauchten 100 NERF WARLOCKS DIE KÖNNEN NUN REZZEN threads im blizz und im buffed forum auf,die aber allesamt geclosed wurden und die TE´s wurden gebannt.das forum war somit völlig leer,doch ZAM dachte sich,dass er doch auch Alleinunterhalter spielen könnte und fing an schrecklich schöne Lieder zu singen "Ich wär so gern ein Murlock, das wär doch wunderbar, ein Murlock so wie Du! *sing*, daraufhin gab das Forum auf und hörte einfach auf zu existieren.viele leute
zersägten Elche in teile und verkauften sie dann zu kleinen preisen,denn aldi wurde zu einem zu großen konkurent.Und da Zam der neue leiter der firma war,musste jetzt ins bett da er echt müde war von all dem arbeiten ;Er träumte von einer welt,in der wow und das real zusammen zu einer welt verschmolzen sind.doch das schönste an dieser welt,keine flamer.diese wurden alle auf einen hieb vernichtet,denn chopi ist auf spam geskillt wink.gif flamer an die wand ihr werdet zugespammt wink.gif. Doch da ertönte aus chopis mund kein einziger laut mehr, den irgendwer hatte den Spam-Filter eingeschaltet.woraufhin chopi bauchredner wurde un laut gefurzt hat. da schrie jemand von irgendwo her: "chopi hat schon wieder einen fahren lassen"!!.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern

EDITch menno. leute die schneller sind als ich in die ecke und schämen^^


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.

zusammengefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster


----------



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort

-------
sry das ich so schreibe,aber ich kann mit der wii nicht kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.

es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort

kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

hab ma die version mit mir genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------
dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. 	deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz ..


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf...


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...


----------



## Gwynny (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und  sieg!"


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...die 3 gründeten eine sekte im untergrund, mit dem ziel alle kennys und sailor moons, auch merchandise artikel, zu unterjochen und in ewiger folter bei mcdonalds arbeiten zu lassen.


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...die 3 gründeten eine sekte im untergrund, mit dem ziel alle kennys und sailor moons, auch merchandise artikel, zu unterjochen und in ewiger folter bei mcdonalds arbeiten zu lassen.

SCHNITT!

Wir bitten um entschuldigung, der Werbeunterbrechung wegen, da unser Zeichner bei der Vorstellung, der Arbeit bei McDonalds, die Nerven verloren hat und aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist. Danke für ihr Verständnis!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...die 3 gründeten eine sekte im untergrund, mit dem ziel alle kennys und sailor moons, auch merchandise artikel, zu unterjochen und in ewiger folter bei mcdonalds arbeiten zu lassen.

SCHNITT!

Wir bitten um entschuldigung, der Werbeunterbrechung wegen, da unser Zeichner bei der Vorstellung, der Arbeit bei McDonalds, die Nerven verloren hat und aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist. Danke für ihr Verständnis!

Und nun wieder zurück zu "Was passiert wenn man 20 Affen in einen Raum mit Schreibmaschinen setzt", präsentiert von "Fishy Joe's" und seinen leckeren Walblubberburger.


----------



## Succubie (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...die 3 gründeten eine sekte im untergrund, mit dem ziel alle kennys und sailor moons, auch merchandise artikel, zu unterjochen und in ewiger folter bei mcdonalds arbeiten zu lassen.

SCHNITT!

Wir bitten um entschuldigung, der Werbeunterbrechung wegen, da unser Zeichner bei der Vorstellung, der Arbeit bei McDonalds, die Nerven verloren hat und aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist. Danke für ihr Verständnis!


Und nun wieder zurück zu "Was passiert wenn man 20 Affen in einen Raum mit Schreibmaschinen setzt", präsentiert von "Fishy Joe's" und seinen leckeren Walblubberburger.


nun schluss mit der werbung , dan fangen wir an anderer stelle wieder an:

in der ganzen zwischenzeit ist es cuck norris gelungen, sämtliche bosse in "Welt des Kriegshandwerkes" zu besiegen, weshalb für ihn eine komplett neue ini programiert wurde, die...


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

daraufhin tötete chopi,diesen jemanden und reiiste nach tibet,um denn sinn des lebens zu finden.Dort fand er allerdings nicht wie erwartet und herbeigesehnt den sinn seines ihm so sinnlos erscheinenden lebens sondern es
erschien ihm Bruce Lee, der ihm in die Kampfkünste des Kung-Fu einweihte, das machte richtig BÄM.succubie schmazte voll ab,weswegen er auch im kloster eine kostprobe von Bruce Lee's künsten abbekam, da kam plötzlich eine mystriöse gestalt das kloster rein... es war heidi, die mit einem knappen röckchen bekleidet in der tür stand.es war kenny#42. er war halb mensch,halb angela merkel.chopi,musste sofort kotzen bei dem anblick .. weshalb er durch einen darmfehler in den spital eingeliefert werden musste. dort starb er leider.kenny# wurde zu lebenslängig verurtelt,doch er hatte schon einen plan. mit seinem angela-merkel ähnlichem aussehen erschreckte er die wachhunde des gefängnises, die darauf im wahnsinn die polizisten angriffen. und es gab eine anarchie mit dem einzigen sinn .. RACHE denn das Zombie war noch am leben. als man kenny getötet hat verwandelte er sich in GODZILLA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und dann ...........erschien ein bündnis der japanischen und der us streitmacht, das den kenny-godzilla für immer den gar ausmachen wollte. deshalb pupste er und verlor an größe.anschliesend wurde er schwul,weswegen er direkt von den soldaten angemacht wurde, da diese so lange keinen geschlechtsverkehr mehr hatten. nach 3 stunden oder waren es tage .. gewann kenny an grösse und kraft wodurch er leuchtete wie son goku aus dbz. dieser kenny schien unverwüstlich zu sein, doch dan fuhr die japanische-amerikanische armee eine neue waffe auf... Pikachu erschien wie aus dem Nichts mit der japanischen Flagge in der Hand und stürzte sich Todesmutig auf Kenny, doch...Sailor Moon kam ihm zur Hilfe und schlug alle Feinde von Kenny mit ihrem mördermäßig starkem Mondstein nieder: "Mondstein flieg und sieg!" Als Dank nahm Kenny sie mit auf seine Yacht und zeugte mit ihr 3 Kinder: "Kenny - Moon", "Sailor-Kenny" und "Kenlor-Mony", doch die kinder schworen ihren Eltern Rache für diese abscheulichen Namen und...die 3 gründeten eine sekte im untergrund, mit dem ziel alle kennys und sailor moons, auch merchandise artikel, zu unterjochen und in ewiger folter bei mcdonalds arbeiten zu lassen.

SCHNITT!

Wir bitten um entschuldigung, der Werbeunterbrechung wegen, da unser Zeichner bei der Vorstellung, der Arbeit bei McDonalds, die Nerven verloren hat und aus dem Fenster gesprungen ist. Danke für ihr Verständnis!

Und nun wieder zurück zu "Was passiert wenn man 20 Affen in einen Raum mit Schreibmaschinen setzt", präsentiert von "Fishy Joe's" und seinen leckeren Walblubberburger.
Unser heutiger Gaststar ist: Troy McClour, sie kennen ihn vllt aus Filmen wie: "Stehend Liegen" oder "Mit Fischen unterwegs". Wir beginnen heute mit....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

_Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?_

Naja, ...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darauf hin wollten ...


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...."


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht  
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten ..


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht  
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an...


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich...


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich...Ein Anruf von seiner Mama kam:"Schätzchen, Du musst noch was für Deine arme hilflose Mutter einkaufen....", da sich Supermann schon lange von seiner Mutter abkapseln wollte, und es einfach nicht schaffte, bekam er auf einmal einen Wutanfall und fing an wahrlos Leute ins Weltall zu schleudern....


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

*bist en bisschen zu spät glaub ich^^*


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf...


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann.


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann. es war die "weiße ära", der name war bezogen auf die bleiche haut der neuen bewohner der welt, doch unsicherheit breitete sich aus. was soll man jetzt hier draußen machen? es war ja noch allles so neu, doch dann...


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann. es war die "weiße ära", der name war bezogen auf die bleiche haut der neuen bewohner der welt, doch unsicherheit breitete sich aus. was soll man jetzt hier draußen machen? es war ja noch allles so neu, doch dann kamen 2forscher mit einer neuen erfindung...es war ein ingame pizza zu real pizza mach-gerät.leider waren in wow die preise für pizza so angestiegen,dass sich alle ans farmen machten...die ganze welt war leer,bis


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann. es war die "weiße ära", der name war bezogen auf die bleiche haut der neuen bewohner der welt, doch unsicherheit breitete sich aus. was soll man jetzt hier draußen machen? es war ja noch allles so neu, doch dann kamen 2forscher mit einer neuen erfindung...es war ein ingame pizza zu real pizza mach-gerät.leider waren in wow die preise für pizza so angestiegen,dass sich alle ans farmen machten...die ganze welt war leer,bis ein UFO mit der neusten technologie landete. die aliens stießen auf WoW, was sie gleich testeten und zu ihrem heimatplaneten sendeten. dort fing der kreislauf von neuem an.


----------



## Dranay (15. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann. es war die "weiße ära", der name war bezogen auf die bleiche haut der neuen bewohner der welt, doch unsicherheit breitete sich aus. was soll man jetzt hier draußen machen? es war ja noch allles so neu, doch dann kamen 2forscher mit einer neuen erfindung...es war ein ingame pizza zu real pizza mach-gerät.leider waren in wow die preise für pizza so angestiegen,dass sich alle ans farmen machten...die ganze welt war leer,bis ein UFO mit der neusten technologie landete. die aliens stießen auf WoW, was sie gleich testeten und zu ihrem heimatplaneten sendeten. dort fing der kreislauf von neuem an.

Im endeffekt geht es in meinem Buch "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?" mehr darum so zu sein wie ich es nicht will, da es ja alle wollen, obwohl sie selber nicht so sein wollen wie wir noch garnicht sind, is ja auch klar oder?


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

seinem Buch, was er vor kurzem einem Verlag verkaufen konnte.
Es nennt sich "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?"

Mister McClour, wie kamen sie auf die Idee für dieses Buch?

Naja, da es sehr ich bezogen ist habe ich einfach mal geschrieben ICH BI COOL und du bist s... viel mehr steht in dem doofen buch ja nicht
Darauf hin wollten die Verleger das Buch nicht mehr herausbringen, statt dessen verklagten sie ihn, in der Anklageschrift ist zu lesen:"Die Klägerschaft verlangt 15 Jahre wegen reinem Egoismus und moralischer Grausamkeit gegenüber Dritten...." er wurde für 10 jahre in einen knast eingesperrt wo die mitinsassen sich über "frischfleisch" freuten. Er lernte dadurch, dass es sehr ungesund ist sich nach der Seife zu bücken und hatte fortan nur noch Hosen mit verstärktem Poeinsatz an,die leider nichzt gegen superman tun konnten.oja,er war auch im gefängnis.es ist eine lustige geschichte,wie er da reingekommen ist.wollt ihr sie hören? ok,also es fing alles damit an, das superman auf seine täglichen "rette die welt & einkaufsbummel" ausflüge flog, als plötzlich chopi,noch wegen dem rauswurf aus dem kloster,flog und flog und um hilfe schrie.superman parkte seine geretete frau auf dem frauenparkplatz und eilte chopi zur hilfe.doch der war viel viel schneller als superman.deshalb gab superman i.wann auf,doch da er solange die frau stehen lies,musste er n knöllchen bezahlen.als er das nicht tat,wurden die zinsen unbezahlbar und er musste ins gefängnis.da angekommen schwörte er sich ein leben in einsammkeit zu fristen, niemals mehr heldentaten vollbringend und in der stillen dunkelheit seines kellers tierfiguren aus betonresten und fusseln zu basteln.mit dem verkaufen derer wurde er so reich,dass er sich die besten (mänlichen)nutten im knast leisten konnte.damitkam er nicht aus der form.irgendwann allerdings war es ihm zu langweilig geweorden und er tötete alle mit seinem bösen blick.doch dann kam flo3.supermann wollte ihn auch töten,aber es gelang ihm nicht,da es ja garkeinen flo3 gibt.dass führte dazu,dass superman eine gespaltene persöhlichkeit wurde, die später die oberhand erlangte und wahnsinnig wurde, kurz darauf wurde er so hässlig,dass alle gestorben sind.die welt lag unter einer groben schicht staub,die die sonne fast nicht mehr durchliesen.damit konnten die suchtis aus ihren kellern raus ohne sofort an hautkrebs zu sterben.eine neue ära begann. es war die "weiße ära", der name war bezogen auf die bleiche haut der neuen bewohner der welt, doch unsicherheit breitete sich aus. was soll man jetzt hier draußen machen? es war ja noch allles so neu, doch dann kamen 2forscher mit einer neuen erfindung...es war ein ingame pizza zu real pizza mach-gerät.leider waren in wow die preise für pizza so angestiegen,dass sich alle ans farmen machten...die ganze welt war leer,bis ein UFO mit der neusten technologie landete. die aliens stießen auf WoW, was sie gleich testeten und zu ihrem heimatplaneten sendeten. dort fing der kreislauf von neuem an.

Im endeffekt geht es in meinem Buch "Das Ich, wie ich es bin, oder ist dieses Ich Du?" mehr darum so zu sein wie ich es nicht will, da es ja alle wollen, obwohl sie selber nicht so sein wollen wie wir noch garnicht sind, is ja auch klar oder?

Nur Chuck Norris und Mickey Mouse wiederstehen diesem wahnsinn des Buches, sie schließen das Anti- Bücher-Bündnis und fangen an systematisch alle Bibliotheken zu zerstören, in der Hoffnung jedes einzelne Exemplar diesen Buches zu erwischen!


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

....

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
  Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs...


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

....

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
  Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen....


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
  Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
  Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten  riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

ollifluch erschien und klaute das buch den es war sein buuuuuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...ollifluch erschien und klaute das buch den es war sein buuuuuuuuuuuuuch
Chuck und Micky klauten es zurück zurück, damit die Geschichte die so schön angefangen hat auf demselbem Niveau weiter geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
  Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
  Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten  riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...Sie wurden von Orkbuchs angegriffen, von Buchstaben kreischenden Wesen verfolgt und lebten in ständiger Angst von dem einem bösen Buch überwältigt zu werden, ihr einziger Lichtblick war, dass die Welt eines Tages frei wäre...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...Sie wurden von Orkbuchs angegriffen, von Buchstaben kreischenden Wesen verfolgt und lebten in ständiger Angst von dem einem bösen Buch überwältigt zu werden, ihr einziger Lichtblick war, dass die Welt eines Tages frei wäre von der Macht der Bücher. Auf ihrem Weg kamen sie an der Letterspitze vorbei, dem Ursprung des Liedspick. Dort beschwor Buchdalf einen mächtigen Streiter gegen den Alphabetismus, den strahlenden Fernseron.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...Sie wurden von Orkbuchs angegriffen, von Buchstaben kreischenden Wesen verfolgt und lebten in ständiger Angst von dem einem bösen Buch überwältigt zu werden, ihr einziger Lichtblick war, dass die Welt eines Tages frei wäre von der Macht der Bücher. Auf ihrem Weg kamen sie an der Letterspitze vorbei, dem Ursprung des Liedspick. Dort beschwor Buchdalf einen mächtigen Streiter gegen den Alphabetismus, den strahlenden Fernseron.J.K.K. tolkien merkte das und verklagte alle wegen copyright und so.da lurock aber nicht wollte,dass die geschichte aufhört bezahlte er.so konnten unsere wackeren helden weitermachen.


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

Sie zerstörten alle Bücher die sie finden konnten und nach einiger Zeit existierte kein Exemplar von McClours Büchern... bis auf eins.. es moderte in den Laborräumen des irren Doktor Lurocksibus vor sich hin und wartete darauf von einer schwachen person gefunden zu werden, sie gefügig zu machen und zu seinem Miester zurück zukehren. Doch eines Nachts entdeckten Micky Maus und Chuck Norris den Keller, sie fanden zwar keinen irren Wissenschaftler, dafür aber das Buch. Sie schmissen das Buch ins Feuer, doch es brannte nicht, stattdessen fing es an zu glühen, es erschienen Buchstaben in der finsteren Sprache von Bibliothekor:
Ein Buch, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
So machten sich Micky und Chuck zuerst auf nach Buchtal zum Bibliothekar Elrondo Bucho.
Doch unterwegs trafen sie auf Ollum, ein unangenehmer, ekliger, nach Büchern stinkender Wicht, vom Bösen und unendlicher Gier gezeichnet; Er berichtete ihnen von den 9 Buchgeistern mit den 9 Büchern hergestellt von Sau-Rum dem Ursprung alles Bösen.... Er erzählte ihnen die Geschichte der 20 Bücher:
Drei Bücher den Elben-Bibliothekaren hoch im Licht,
Sieben den Zwergen-Bibliothekaren in ihren Hallen aus Stein,
Den Sterblichen, ewig dem Tode verfallen, neun,
Eins dem Dunklen Herrn auf dunklem Thron
Im Lande Bibliothekor, wo die Schatten drohn.
Als Chuck und Micky das hörten riefen sie die Gemeinschaft des Buches auf den Plan,
bestehend aus:
Perribuch und Merribuch, Buchdalf und Borobuch,
Buchagorn und Legobuch sowie Buchli.
Zusammen brachen sie auf nach Bibliothekor um das Eine Buch
in den Flammen der Schicksals Bibliothek zu vernichten. Unterwegs
passierte Schreckliches...Sie wurden von Orkbuchs angegriffen, von Buchstaben kreischenden Wesen verfolgt und lebten in ständiger Angst von dem einem bösen Buch überwältigt zu werden, ihr einziger Lichtblick war, dass die Welt eines Tages frei wäre von der Macht der Bücher. Auf ihrem Weg kamen sie an der Letterspitze vorbei, dem Ursprung des Liedspick. Dort beschwor Buchdalf einen mächtigen Streiter gegen den Alphabetismus, den strahlenden Fernseron.J.K.K. tolkien merkte das und verklagte alle wegen copyright und so.da lurock aber nicht wollte,dass die geschichte aufhört bezahlte er.so konnten unsere wackeren helden weitermachen. nach einigen weiteren tagen unerbittlichen fußmarsches kamen sie in den minen von MANGAria an, wo sie einen schrecklichen, haushohen BIBELrok trafen, der ihnen an die wäsche wollte.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass


----------



## Gwynny (16. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern...


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...


----------



## xenier (17. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...


----------



## Gwynny (17. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal, müsst ihr immerwieder Kenny "wiederbeleben"? Der ist tot! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sagt mal, müsst ihr immerwieder Kenny "wiederbeleben"? Der ist tot!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ja, müssen wir, das ist zwingend notwendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem habe ich ihn doch eben wieder sterben lassen, oder? *VerwirrtAusDerWäscheGuck*


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...er wurde sofort begraben.die firma hieß "bleib für mindestens 2seiten da unten".ob das wohl was cverheissen mag?jedenfals haben die meisten vergessen,was passierte und so dachten sich alle lateinlehrer der welt (mehr als 10),dass sie jetzt die story an sich reissen konnten.doch dabei haben sie die rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...er wurde sofort begraben.die firma hieß "bleib für mindestens 2seiten da unten".ob das wohl was cverheissen mag?jedenfals haben die meisten vergessen,was passierte und so dachten sich alle lateinlehrer der welt (mehr als 10),dass sie jetzt die story an sich reissen konnten.doch dabei haben sie die rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht. Der Wirt namens NurEinLinkesAuge war damals in Latein durchgefallen und hasst seit dem alle Lehrer, die jemals diesen in seinem Auge schrecklichen Beruf ausübten oder noch ausüben, nächtelang quälten ihn Albträume über die 6 Fälle! Er fasste einen Entschluss...


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...er wurde sofort begraben.die firma hieß "bleib für mindestens 2seiten da unten".ob das wohl was cverheissen mag?jedenfals haben die meisten vergessen,was passierte und so dachten sich alle lateinlehrer der welt (mehr als 10),dass sie jetzt die story an sich reissen konnten.doch dabei haben sie die rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht. Der Wirt namens NurEinLinkesAuge war damals in Latein durchgefallen und hasst seit dem alle Lehrer, die jemals diesen in seinem Auge schrecklichen Beruf ausübten oder noch ausüben, nächtelang quälten ihn Albträume über die 6 Fälle! Er fasste einen Entschluss.er holte sich sein altes lateinbuch und fand dabei auch all seine 6en in den unangekündigten vokalbeltests.als er auf der straße stand,sah er überall nur lateinlehrer...und nen eisverkäufer.er fing an zu schrien und stürmte mit dem buch in der hand und ner 1h-nebenhand waffe in der anderen auf die lehrer zu.


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...er wurde sofort begraben.die firma hieß "bleib für mindestens 2seiten da unten".ob das wohl was cverheissen mag?jedenfals haben die meisten vergessen,was passierte und so dachten sich alle lateinlehrer der welt (mehr als 10),dass sie jetzt die story an sich reissen konnten.doch dabei haben sie die rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht. Der Wirt namens NurEinLinkesAuge war damals in Latein durchgefallen und hasst seit dem alle Lehrer, die jemals diesen in seinem Auge schrecklichen Beruf ausübten oder noch ausüben, nächtelang quälten ihn Albträume über die 6 Fälle! Er fasste einen Entschluss.er holte sich sein altes lateinbuch und fand dabei auch all seine 6en in den unangekündigten vokalbeltests.als er auf der straße stand,sah er überall nur lateinlehrer...und nen eisverkäufer.er fing an zu schrien und stürmte mit dem buch in der hand und ner 1h-nebenhand waffe in der anderen auf die lehrer zu.
Und brachte alle Lehrer mit seinem geballten Wissen, einem Einhand-Buch, um. Diese wollten Rache schwören, der Verfasser dieses Buches hier, hatte aber keine Lust näher darauf ein zugehen, damit er nicht noch mehr schreiben musste und ließ es einfach. So geht die Geschichte von Chuck und Mickey zuende und nur einer überlebte: Kenny, der mit 583 Knochenbrüchen im Krankenhaus-Imbiss saß und eine Linsensuppe löffelte, doch aus den Tiefen der Suppe kam etwas Schreckliches....


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

>>>ich mach ma ne alternative fortführung,denn deine stimmt nicht (kenny ist beerdigt und nicht im krankenhaus)<<<

sie haben auf ihn einen gemeinen bücherwurm losgeschickt,der dafür sorgte,dass dieses gemeine Monster nicht mehr in der Lage dazu war, auch nur einen Buchstaben zu entziffern.damit schaffte es nicht eine versetzung zu bekommen und blieb in der 10klasse sitzen.Da es mit seinem vater einen pakt geschlossen hat und mit dem sitzen bleiben sein teil nicht vollbracht hat,schrumpfte es immer mehr,bis es schlieslich in einer großen explosion zu staub verfiel.Das buch wurde zerstört und unsere helden gründeten einen neuen buchverlag,indem sie nur bücher,wie...Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo unter das Volk brachten.
In denen Leute wie chopi die Hauptrolle spielen. Doch da dieses Niveau soooo niedrig war, das sie es nicht lange zu halten vermochten, brachten sie sich um und Kenny musste das Geschäft verkaufen, zog sich zurück und trauerte um Chuck und Micky. Doch eines Tages klingelte es an der Tür, davor stand niemand anders als...
Chuck und Mickey!Die ihren Tot nur vorgetäuscht hatten um die Verkaufszahlen ihrer grottenschlechten Bücher wieder in die Höhe zu treiben. Doch er Versuch misslang und vor lauter Freude über das Wiedersehen mit Chuck und Mickey taumelte Kenny. Er flog die 899 Stufen lange Treppe hinunter und brach sich sein Genick-Armer Kenny...er wurde sofort begraben.die firma hieß "bleib für mindestens 2seiten da unten".ob das wohl was cverheissen mag?jedenfals haben die meisten vergessen,was passierte und so dachten sich alle lateinlehrer der welt (mehr als 10),dass sie jetzt die story an sich reissen konnten.doch dabei haben sie die rechnung ohne den wirt gemacht. Der Wirt namens NurEinLinkesAuge war damals in Latein durchgefallen und hasst seit dem alle Lehrer, die jemals diesen in seinem Auge schrecklichen Beruf ausübten oder noch ausüben, nächtelang quälten ihn Albträume über die 6 Fälle! Er fasste einen Entschluss.er holte sich sein altes lateinbuch und fand dabei auch all seine 6en in den unangekündigten vokalbeltests.als er auf der straße stand,sah er überall nur lateinlehrer...und nen eisverkäufer.er fing an zu schrien und stürmte mit dem buch in der hand und ner 1h-nebenhand waffe in der anderen auf die lehrer zu.
Und brachte alle Lehrer mit seinem geballten Wissen, einem Einhand-Buch, um. Diese wollten Rache schwören, der Verfasser dieses Buches hier, hatte aber keine Lust näher darauf ein zugehen, damit er nicht noch mehr schreiben musste und ließ es einfach. So geht die Geschichte von Chuck und Mickey zuende.sie starben bald auch aus alters schwäche im seniorenheim.sie haben sich immer so gut gefühlt,als mkinasirit seine schicht führte,deshalb haben sie ihm auch alles vererbt.er wurde reich und sehr sehr mächtig,doch er musste schon bald erkennen,dass die medailie auch eine kehrseite hat...


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> >>>ich mach ma ne alternative fortführung,denn deine stimmt nicht (kenny ist beerdigt und nicht im krankenhaus)<<<
> 
> .....


NEEEEIIN! Kenny lebt! Er lebt! *durch Minas Tirit lauf* Gandaalf, Gandalf, Denthor ist nicht bei Sinnen, er will Kennimir lebendig verbrennen!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

doch gandaaaalf war bekifft von dem ganzen weed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (lord of the weeds <--) und konnte nicht mehr aufstehen .. die lage droht zu scheitern .. was könne nwir nur tun? DA MACHTE ES BÄÄÄÄÄÄM und ..


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch gandaaaalf war bekifft von dem ganzen weed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Februar 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> ...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
> "Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"


Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
> "Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
> Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
> doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine...


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

seine frau aus dem katzensack heraus die plötzlich einen zettel herausholte auf dem stand:KEine Garantie.Gandalf nahm seinen Hut vom Kopf griff mit seiner ganzen hand hinein und holte...


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

ich war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie...


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er...


----------



## Merlinia (2. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war....


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

...eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen...


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde...


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber...


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. April 2008)

eine Dunkle Gestalt erschien, er trug eine Maske und ein blaues Laserschwert, das genauso ausah wie das aus den Östlichen Pestländer, und die Dunkle Gestalt sagte:
"Hi, ich verkaufe diese tollen Lederjacken!"
Sofort rief Gandlaf in voller Extase:Geil, Hamma, die will ich, ba Geil!^^
doch es stellte sich heraus,dass es nur billige stroh-jacken warenb und hier gerade für "die abzocker" gedreht wurde.gandalf bekam zwar sien geld zurück,doch schwor er sich vergeltung dafür das dieser Nega ihn abzocken wolte! Muhahaha
und ging mit seinem Alubaseballschläger auf ihn los,doch der Schwarze holte seine rechte und einen anwalt raus.und so musste v.m.a.u.s eine hohe staffe für das wort nega bezahlen,doch er weigerte sich.so kam es zum alles entscheidenen kampf,Bekiffter Gandalf und sein Aluschläger vs. Schwarzen Gangster-Rapper mit Knarre und seiner Gang,doch da zog Gandalf seine mega riesen bong legte sein stärkstes zeug rein,zog dran,und hauchte die gang so um das sie alle eine latte bekamen und direkt in den nächsten puff rannten.Gandalf war fröhlich und ging zu Frodo mit dem er ein neues Online Rollenspiel Namens Metin 2 zockte und sofort abhängig wurde.Er machte eine Therapie und verliebte sich in den Therapoiten.Er entfürte ihn und als er mit ihm in einer dunklen Gasse war,kam die fachkraft für beleuchtung und machte das licht an.so sahen plötzlich alle,wie gandalf geschockt vor einem herd stand und dem therapioten einen schokopudding machte.Ein Polizist sah das und nahm gandalf fest.Er wurde angezeigt wegen illegalem besiz von schockolade.die therapeutin erlitt eines schweren traumas und musste zu einem therapeuten,der allerdings auch schockolade dabei hatte.so entschloss sich die therapeutin,die übringens horst hies,zu handeln.horst nahm sich urlaub.Um über sein trauma hinweg zukommen fraß er 1 jahr lang nur döner.Danach musste er passfotos bei google earth machen.Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann..


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann..  ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter nach...


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam...


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner  Bazooka abfetzen


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Editier-Fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging ...


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe...


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen!


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also...


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief


Können wir bitte die neuen Sätze mit einer Farbe kennzeichnen? ist übersichtlicher


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende...


----------



## Minastirit (20. April 2008)

> Das war das Ende...



vom anfang der apokalypse !


----------



## tschilpi (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100&#8364; BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100&#8364; ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen...die aber leider aus billigem alupapier zusammengebastelt worden waren und daher nur leise pufften..


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Macht euren neuen Satz bitte Farbig, zur bessren Erkennung, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte  Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte


----------



## picollo0071 (22. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (22. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend das Klopapier


----------



## Merlinia (22. April 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...


----------



## bagge93 (4. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100&#8364; BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100&#8364; ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...


----------



## Merlinia (5. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...


----------



## florian_r (5. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde ...


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (6. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde aus seinem Zimmer und rannte ohne Beine zum nächsten Supermarkt..


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde aus seinem Zimmer und rannte ohne Beine zum nächsten Supermarkt..  Dort angekommen kaufte er ein Blatt, einen Stift und ein Seil...


----------



## Saytan (6. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde aus seinem Zimmer und rannte ohne Beine zum nächsten Supermarkt.. Dort angekommen kaufte er ein Blatt, einen Stift und ein Seil...Natürlich wollte er mit dem Stift und dem Blatt Papier eine Einkaufsliste schreiben und den Seil seiner Emo Freundinn zum geburtstag schenken!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde aus seinem Zimmer und rannte ohne Beine zum nächsten Supermarkt.. Dort angekommen kaufte er ein Blatt, einen Stift und ein Seil...Natürlich wollte er mit dem Stift und dem Blatt Papier eine Einkaufsliste schreiben und den Seil seiner Emo Freundinn zum geburtstag schenken! Aber sie verfehlte ihre Hand beim ritzen, und ritzte ihm die Kehle auf.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Er wurde dann in eine spezialklinik gebracht, wo man ihm über 200 kilo fett von den Dönern absaugte. Leider...
...konnten sie die Maschine nicht rechtzeitig stoppen und saugten seine Eingeweide mit heraus, doch das war nicht sein Ende, denn es gab ja noch...Frodo, der leider Gottes seinen Ring hat fallen lassen, weil es ihm aber peinlich war ohne Ring zu Reisen, rannnte er schnell zum nächsten Laugummi Automaten und kaufte sind einen schicken 10 cent-plastik Ring. Aber, OMG!! Die 10 Cent blieben stecken und den Ring konnte er sich abschminken! Doch es gab noch eine Möglichkeit! ...Frodo packte seine Uzi raus ,schoss auf den Automaten und *Tadaa* hatte er seinen Ring und die 10c, doch dann.. ...überfuhr ihn ein Auto, aus welchen laut schallende Musik donnerte und unter Drogen stehende ältere Herren gröhlten, diese bemerkten es gar nicht und fuhren weiter zum berühmten Drogenshop in Cuba! Als Frodo ohne Beine auf einer verschimmelten Barre die nach saurer Milch roch wieder zu sich kam und sich Rache schwor! Er würde sie finden und mit seiner Bazooka abfetzen!! Doch woher bekommt ein halbwüchsiger Drogendealer eine Bazooka... auch aus Cuba! Er ging nach Amerika, weil er die Senioren-Drogen-Junkies endlich killen wollte... RACHE, doch dann kam seine große Highschool Liebe und bot ihm für 100€ BESTIMMTE Sachen an... "Wie komm ich jetzt soschnell an 100€ ran..Ich muss die Alte klatschen! Doch das wollte er nun doch nicht also nutze er seine chronische kleinwüchsigkeit seines Volkes und raubte eine Bank aus, wo er leider 10 000 Dollar bekam, er fiel ihm hart aber er musste die restlichen 9 900 verbrennen( er wustte nicht wohin sonst damit)..Er küsste noch einmal die Asche und machte sich auf den weg zu seiner Liebe...Cindy. Auf dem Weg fiel ihm ein, dass er impotent war! Also holte er sein Handy heraus und rief das Krankenhaus an! Es sei ein Notfall! Sie gaben ihm leider das falsche Rezept und so kam es, dass er jahrelang Ritalin schluckte und unter Drogen stehend durch die Welt gaukelte immer darauf acht gebend, dass ihm nie eine Spinne mit dem Kopf von Christina Aguilera im Nacken saß. Das war das Ende vom Anfang der Apokalypse, ... denn jetzt gings erst richtig los. Gaukelnd stürzte er vom 21. Stock direkt auf US-Präsident Bush, bevor einpaar Attentäter dann noch einpaar Bomben losliessen aber dann kam James Bond und kackte Bush voll auf den Kopf, woraufhin dieser ihm den poppes abwischte, um ihm anschließend....zu sagen, wie gemeinn er eigentlich ist! Doch zurück zu Frodo, er rappelte sich wieder auf und machte sich wieder auf um...seiner mutter endlich ihren ring widerzugeben mit dem er gespielt hatte...die sich auch sehr nett bedankte, bis ihr aufiel das es nur ein billiger plastik ring aus einem Automaten war, sie wurde sehr sauer und dann...bestrafte sie frodo mit 2 wochen hausarrest, da er dies nicht ertragen konnte floh er nach einer halben stunde aus seinem Zimmer und rannte ohne Beine zum nächsten Supermarkt.. Dort angekommen kaufte er ein Blatt, einen Stift und ein Seil...Natürlich wollte er mit dem Stift und dem Blatt Papier eine Einkaufsliste schreiben und den Seil seiner Emo Freundinn zum geburtstag schenken! Aber sie verfehlte ihre Hand beim ritzen, und ritzte ihm die Kehle auf. Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war...


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und begann mit sich selbst zu ringen, sich zu überwältigen und sich zu fesseln. Da er zu großen Widerstand leistete und offensichtlich bewaffnet war erschoss er sich selbst. Die Vampirin fand das so amüsant, dass sie...


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und begann mit sich selbst zu ringen, sich zu überwältigen und sich zu fesseln. Da er zu großen Widerstand leistete und offensichtlich bewaffnet war erschoss er sich selbst. Die Vampirin fand das so amüsant, dass sie alles mit ihrem Fotografischem Gedächtnis aufgenommen hat und es zu hause angekommen auf Youtube gestellt hat.In wenigen Tagen hatte sie soviele View´s und gute Bewertungen,wie sonst noch kein Video hatte.Das führte dazu,dass


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und begann mit sich selbst zu ringen, sich zu überwältigen und sich zu fesseln. Da er zu großen Widerstand leistete und offensichtlich bewaffnet war erschoss er sich selbst. Die Vampirin fand das so amüsant, dass sie alles mit ihrem Fotografischem Gedächtnis aufgenommen hat und es zu hause angekommen auf Youtube gestellt hat.In wenigen Tagen hatte sie soviele View´s und gute Bewertungen,wie sonst noch kein Video hatte.Das führte dazu,dass die Server hoffnungslos überlastet waren und zusammenbrachen. Da alle trotzdem das Video sehen wollten suchten sie auf Google, dass letzendlich auch in die Knie ging und nach und nach das gesammte Internet mit sich nahm. Die Welt versank in Chaos und...


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und begann mit sich selbst zu ringen, sich zu überwältigen und sich zu fesseln. Da er zu großen Widerstand leistete und offensichtlich bewaffnet war erschoss er sich selbst. Die Vampirin fand das so amüsant, dass sie alles mit ihrem Fotografischem Gedächtnis aufgenommen hat und es zu hause angekommen auf Youtube gestellt hat.In wenigen Tagen hatte sie soviele View´s und gute Bewertungen,wie sonst noch kein Video hatte.Das führte dazu,dass die Server hoffnungslos überlastet waren und zusammenbrachen. Da alle trotzdem das Video sehen wollten suchten sie auf Google, dass letzendlich auch in die Knie ging und nach und nach das gesammte Internet mit sich nahm. Die Welt versank in Chaos und eine kleine Gruppe kam an die Macht. Es waren die Penner,die noch nie etwas vom Internet gehört haben und somit nicht von dem Unglück betroffen waren. So wurde der Penner Horst Bundeskanzler. Eine Woche später unterschrieb er ein Gesetz,das besagte: "


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Dies fand sie so witzig, dass sie sich vom Emo-Style abwandte und nun als blutrünstige Latex-Vampirin durch die Rotlicht-Bezirke streift.Dort fand sie einen sehr netten Mann,mit dem sie die Nacht verbringen wollte,doch dieser war in Wirklichkeit nur ein Polizist der verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Donutladen war. Da er keinen fand, aber furchtbar hungrig war biss er ihr in die sekundären Geschlechtsorgane,was sie garnicht witzig fand und nach einem Polizisten ruf.Der Polizist merkte,dass er selbst Polizist war und begann mit sich selbst zu ringen, sich zu überwältigen und sich zu fesseln. Da er zu großen Widerstand leistete und offensichtlich bewaffnet war erschoss er sich selbst. Die Vampirin fand das so amüsant, dass sie alles mit ihrem Fotografischem Gedächtnis aufgenommen hat und es zu hause angekommen auf Youtube gestellt hat.In wenigen Tagen hatte sie soviele View´s und gute Bewertungen,wie sonst noch kein Video hatte.Das führte dazu,dass die Server hoffnungslos überlastet waren und zusammenbrachen. Da alle trotzdem das Video sehen wollten suchten sie auf Google, dass letzendlich auch in die Knie ging und nach und nach das gesammte Internet mit sich nahm. Die Welt versank in Chaos und eine kleine Gruppe kam an die Macht. Es waren die Penner,die noch nie etwas vom Internet gehört haben und somit nicht von dem Unglück betroffen waren. So wurde der Penner Horst Bundeskanzler. Eine Woche später unterschrieb er ein Gesetz,das besagte: "Selbstjustiz an Ladendieben, Vampiren und Aliens ist gemäß § 816 erlaubt und erwünscht"


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

Das führte dazu,dass die Server hoffnungslos überlastet waren und zusammenbrachen. Da alle trotzdem das Video sehen wollten suchten sie auf Google, dass letzendlich auch in die Knie ging und nach und nach das gesammte Internet mit sich nahm. Die Welt versank in Chaos und eine kleine Gruppe kam an die Macht. Es waren die Penner,die noch nie etwas vom Internet gehört haben und somit nicht von dem Unglück betroffen waren. So wurde der Penner Horst Bundeskanzler. Eine Woche später unterschrieb er ein Gesetz,das besagte: "Selbstjustiz an Ladendieben, Vampiren und Aliens ist gemäß § 816 erlaubt und erwünscht" Als Van Helsing davon hörte,kam er sofort in die Stadt und tötete am ersten Tag 12 Vampire.Er verkaufte ihre Zähne bei Ebay,dem inzwischen schon 100 Marktplätze auf der Welt gehörten (das Internet war ja nicht mehr da). Ein Pudelbesitzer schenkte ein paar Zähne seinem Hund,der daraufhin ein Vampung wurde. Eines Tages,genau um Mitternacht wachte der Vampung auf einmal auf und


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

Das führte dazu,dass die Server hoffnungslos überlastet waren und zusammenbrachen. Da alle trotzdem das Video sehen wollten suchten sie auf Google, dass letzendlich auch in die Knie ging und nach und nach das gesammte Internet mit sich nahm. Die Welt versank in Chaos und eine kleine Gruppe kam an die Macht. Es waren die Penner,die noch nie etwas vom Internet gehört haben und somit nicht von dem Unglück betroffen waren. So wurde der Penner Horst Bundeskanzler. Eine Woche später unterschrieb er ein Gesetz,das besagte: "Selbstjustiz an Ladendieben, Vampiren und Aliens ist gemäß § 816 erlaubt und erwünscht" Als Van Helsing davon hörte,kam er sofort in die Stadt und tötete am ersten Tag 12 Vampire.Er verkaufte ihre Zähne bei Ebay,dem inzwischen schon 100 Marktplätze auf der Welt gehörten (das Internet war ja nicht mehr da). Ein Pudelbesitzer schenkte ein paar Zähne seinem Hund,der daraufhin ein Vampung wurde. Eines Tages,genau um Mitternacht wachte der Vampung auf einmal auf und musste sich erst einmal ausgiebig hinter den Ohren kratzen. Danach


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

(immer den alten text mitkopieren [bzw wenn er zu lang wird den letzten abschnitt])

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter.Auf dem Weg fanden sie


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

immer ganz am ende anfangen,nicht mitten im text o.0

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen,


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

sry war zu langsam da hatteste schon weitergeschriem^^ mir war nur das mit dem auf dem weg fanden sie auch eingefallen darum stand das da. hatte deins garnet gelesen


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie, dass es garkein Hals war sondern ein Peni...Penicillingetränkes Rohr.


----------



## chopi (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie, dass es garkein Hals war sondern ein Peni...Penicillingetränkes Rohr.Da nur ein Vampir wusste,was Penicilin ist,mussten die restlichen auf WIkipedia schauen (Internet gabs wieder). Da ihnen der Text aber viel zu lang war,erschossen sie sich mit einer Silbernen Kugel.200 Jahre später wurde die Kugel bei dem Bau einer Mediamarktfiliale gefunden.Sofort wurde


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie, dass es garkein Hals war sondern ein Peni...Penicillingetränkes Rohr.Da nur ein Vampir wusste,was Penicilin ist,mussten die restlichen auf WIkipedia schauen (Internet gabs wieder). Da ihnen der Text aber viel zu lang war,erschossen sie sich mit einer Silbernen Kugel.200 Jahre später wurde die Kugel bei dem Bau einer Mediamarktfiliale gefunden.Sofort wurde die Kugel der Polizei übergeben,die  auch sofort herausfand, dass mit dieser Kugel 48 Vampire und Darth Vader erschossen wurden. Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an


----------



## Hebraska (1. Februar 2009)

rannte er auf sein Herrchen zu und biss ihm ins Bein. Bevor der arme Herr reagieren konnte, wurde er selbst ein Vampir und zog durch die Nachbarschaft, vorsichtig dabei nicht entdeckt zu werden und vom erstbesten Nachbarn niedergeschlagen zu werden, da dies nun erlaubt war. Nach 20 Minuten zog eine Truppe von 6 Vampiren und einem Vampung durch die Straßen und verbreiteten nahezu ungesehen das Vampirdasein, da jeder der sie entdeckte schneller selbst Vampir war, als er sich mit irgendeinem Gegenstand hätte verteidigen können. So zog die Gruppe weiter und kam zu einem Polizeigebäude. Die Nachtschicht vor der Tür hatte heute wohl frei und so betraten sie das Gebäude ohne jegliche Komplikationen.Alles was sie dort fanden waren angebissene Dounats und Darth Vader,gefesselt am Boden. Da jeder Vampir Star wars auswendig kennt,beschlossen sie,Darth zu ihrem Anführer zu machen.Mit Darth Vader als Anführer gingen sie weiter. Sie gingen in die Scheibenwelt , um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie, dass es garkein Hals war sondern ein Peni...Penicillingetränkes Rohr.Da nur ein Vampir wusste,was Penicilin ist,mussten die restlichen auf WIkipedia schauen (Internet gabs wieder). Da ihnen der Text aber viel zu lang war,erschossen sie sich mit einer Silbernen Kugel.200 Jahre später wurde die Kugel bei dem Bau einer Mediamarktfiliale gefunden.Sofort wurde die Kugel der Polizei übergeben,die auch sofort herausfand, dass mit dieser Kugel 48 Vampire und Darth Vader erschossen wurden. Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..


----------



## Mondryx (1. Februar 2009)

um Terry Pratchett zu liquidieren.Auf dem Weg fanden sie kostenlose Eintritskarten ins Kino.Im Kino lief grad Batman: The dark Knight.Sie beschlossen, sich in Fledermäuse zu verwandeln und im Kino neue Vampire zu "rekrutieren". als sie jedoch die Zähne in den ersten Hals schlagen wollten, merkten sie, dass es garkein Hals war sondern ein Peni...Penicillingetränkes Rohr.Da nur ein Vampir wusste,was Penicilin ist,mussten die restlichen auf WIkipedia schauen (Internet gabs wieder). Da ihnen der Text aber viel zu lang war,erschossen sie sich mit einer Silbernen Kugel.200 Jahre später wurde die Kugel bei dem Bau einer Mediamarktfiliale gefunden.Sofort wurde die Kugel der Polizei übergeben,die auch sofort herausfand, dass mit dieser Kugel 48 Vampire und Darth Vader erschossen wurden. Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie...


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (1. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist...


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist...
, gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (2. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte, dachte sie an das von ihr zerstörte BBBQ von Homer und überlegte sich einen Plan,


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte, dachte sie an das von ihr zerstörte BBBQ von Homer und überlegte sich einen Plan, alles Fleisch auf der gesammten Erde und jeden Fleischfresser zu vernichten. Was sie jedoch nicht bedacht hat...


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte, dachte sie an das von ihr zerstörte BBBQ von Homer und überlegte sich einen Plan, alles Fleisch auf der gesammten Erde und jeden Fleischfresser zu vernichten. Was sie jedoch nicht bedacht hat...war, dass es viel mehr Fleischfresser als Vegetarier auf der Welt gibt. Als ihr das klar wurde...


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte, dachte sie an das von ihr zerstörte BBBQ von Homer und überlegte sich einen Plan, alles Fleisch auf der gesammten Erde und jeden Fleischfresser zu vernichten. Was sie jedoch nicht bedacht hat...war, dass es viel mehr Fleischfresser als Vegetarier auf der Welt gibt. Als ihr das klar wurde,bring sie sich selbst um.Das ersparte Geld,das eigentlich für Lisas Studium gedacht war,konnte die Familie jetzt für eine Reise in den Weltall ausgeben.Kurz vor dem Start


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

Sie erkannten, dass man um den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen,man mindestens 7 Gehirne benötigt, weshalb sie sich an erster Stelle sich zur Priorität gesetzt hatten zur nächsten Bäckerei zu fahren um sich mit genügend Donuts einzudecken und dann den 2ten Teil ihres raffinierten Planes in die tat umzusetzen nämlich..Homer Simpson mit dieser Ladung Donuts zu beschwören, der sich noch als Drahtzieher des ganzen entpuppen wird. Dennoch beschlossen sie die gesamten Backwaren selbst zu verzehren. Dies führte jedoch dazu, dass Homer Simpson doch erschien und sie aus Wut alle nach einem Rezept für "mit Bier gefüllte Deutsche" zubereitete und sie seiner Familie kredenzte.Doch Lisa, die ja bekanntlich Vegetarierin ist,gibt noch Gemüse und Obst dazu damit sie auch etwas zu essen hat, jedoch waren das in Wirklichkeit Gemüsepräparate auf FLeischbasis. Als Lisa das bemerkte, dachte sie an das von ihr zerstörte BBBQ von Homer und überlegte sich einen Plan, alles Fleisch auf der gesammten Erde und jeden Fleischfresser zu vernichten. Was sie jedoch nicht bedacht hat...war, dass es viel mehr Fleischfresser als Vegetarier auf der Welt gibt. Als ihr das klar wurde,bring sie sich selbst um.Das ersparte Geld,das eigentlich für Lisas Studium gedacht war,konnte die Familie jetzt für eine Reise in den Weltall ausgeben.Kurz vor dem Start kam ein Ufo vorbeigeflogen und wurde...


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Das ersparte Geld,das eigentlich für Lisas Studium gedacht war,konnte die Familie jetzt für eine Reise in den Weltall ausgeben.Kurz vor dem Start kam ein Ufo vorbeigeflogen und wurde von der immensen Erdanziehungskraft mit der die Aliens anscheinend nicht gerechnet hatten auf die Erde hinunter geholt und landete unsanft vor der Familie. Eine Klappe ging auf und ein sehr verstörter


----------



## Kurta (5. Februar 2009)

von der immensen Erdanziehungskraft mit der die Aliens anscheinend nicht gerechnet hatten auf die Erde hinunter geholt und landete unsanft vor der Familie. Eine Klappe ging auf und ein sehr verstörter
Mann mit einer Handpuppe und einem blinden Affen traten aus dem UFO dieser stammelte...


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

von der immensen Erdanziehungskraft mit der die Aliens anscheinend nicht gerechnet hatten auf die Erde hinunter geholt und landete unsanft vor der Familie. Eine Klappe ging auf und ein sehr verstörter
Mann mit einer Handpuppe und einem blinden Affen traten aus dem UFO dieser stammelte: Ich bin Wqtizurion und komme nicht in Frieden! (sagte die Handpuppe) Ich habe diesen alten Mann vor 20 Jahren von der Erde entführt und als Werkzeug für meine teuflischen Pläne die Erde zu vernichten mißbraucht! Doch nun ist er wertlos. Die Handpuppe deutet auf den blinden Affen:


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

von der immensen Erdanziehungskraft mit der die Aliens anscheinend nicht gerechnet hatten auf die Erde hinunter geholt und landete unsanft vor der Familie. Eine Klappe ging auf und ein sehr verstörter
Mann mit einer Handpuppe und einem blinden Affen traten aus dem UFO dieser stammelte: Ich bin Wqtizurion und komme nicht in Frieden! (sagte die Handpuppe) Ich habe diesen alten Mann vor 20 Jahren von der Erde entführt und als Werkzeug für meine teuflischen Pläne die Erde zu vernichten mißbraucht! Doch nun ist er wertlos. Die Handpuppe deutet auf den blinden Affen: "Das ist deine Jungedliebe Marge. Ich habe ihn damals entführt, da ich es nicht mit ansehen konnte, wie Homer leidet, dir hinterher schmachtet. Drum habe ich ihn für meine Zwecke missbraucht, und zu meinem Sklaven gemacht, dennoch


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (5. Februar 2009)

von der immensen Erdanziehungskraft mit der die Aliens anscheinend nicht gerechnet hatten auf die Erde hinunter geholt und landete unsanft vor der Familie. Eine Klappe ging auf und ein sehr verstörter
Mann mit einer Handpuppe und einem blinden Affen traten aus dem UFO dieser stammelte: Ich bin Wqtizurion und komme nicht in Frieden! (sagte die Handpuppe) Ich habe diesen alten Mann vor 20 Jahren von der Erde entführt und als Werkzeug für meine teuflischen Pläne die Erde zu vernichten mißbraucht! Doch nun ist er wertlos. Die Handpuppe deutet auf den blinden Affen: "Das ist deine Jungedliebe Marge. Ich habe ihn damals entführt, da ich es nicht mit ansehen konnte, wie Homer leidet, dir hinterher schmachtet. Drum habe ich ihn für meine Zwecke missbraucht, und zu meinem Sklaven gemacht, dennoch hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausen


----------



## Hebraska (5. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (5. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht, manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um seinen Hintern zu enthaaren .Ach ja, dein Mann hat keinen Tumor im Kopf.


----------



## Hebraska (5. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um seinen Hintern zu enthaaren .Ach ja, dein Mann hat keinen Tumor im Kopf, dass wäre natürlich ein Grund zur Freude und ich wäre auch erleichtert......wäre heute nicht GEGENTEILTAG!!!!


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um seinen Hintern zu enthaaren .Ach ja, dein Mann hat keinen Tumor im Kopf, dass wäre natürlich ein Grund zur Freude und ich wäre auch erleichtert......wäre heute nicht GEGENTEILTAG!!!! Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um seinen Hintern zu enthaaren .Ach ja, dein Mann hat keinen Tumor im Kopf, dass wäre natürlich ein Grund zur Freude und ich wäre auch erleichtert......wäre heute nicht GEGENTEILTAG!!!! Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis...


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Februar 2009)

hat er leider nie komplexere Aufgaben lösen können als mir das Ungeziefer aus dem Schritt zu klauben, was jedoch schon ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ist. ich bin ihn jetzt leid er kneift mich immer beim Lausenmeiner primären Geschlechtsorgane, jedoch kann er vorzügliches Hühnchen zubereiten, aber vorsicht manchmal springt er breitbeinig hoch auf den Herd um seinen Hintern zu enthaaren .Ach ja, dein Mann hat keinen Tumor im Kopf, dass wäre natürlich ein Grund zur Freude und ich wäre auch erleichtert......wäre heute nicht GEGENTEILTAG!!!! Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, ...


----------



## Toraka' (7. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (9. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zu


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel Mr. Krabs garnicht, da er seinen besten Mitarbeiter vermisste und ohne ihn rote Zahlen schrieb. Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel Mr. Krabs garnicht, da er seinen besten Mitarbeiter vermisste und ohne ihn rote Zahlen schrieb. Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er  ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen  viel in gans Springfield der strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohn storm kahm Chucknorris und


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (11. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel Mr. Krabs garnicht, da er seinen besten Mitarbeiter vermisste und ohne ihn rote Zahlen schrieb. Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel Mr. Krabs garnicht, da er seinen besten Mitarbeiter vermisste und ohne ihn rote Zahlen schrieb. Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser *die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er...*


----------



## Hirntoot (12. Februar 2009)

Und schon sprang Spongebob mit Patrick im Schlepptau aus dem Baumhaus von Bart, und schnappte nach Luft, da Thaddäus die beiden in ihrem Karton in dem sie spielten erwischte, den Karton zuklebte und mürrisch aber zufrieden, dass nun Ruhe herrschte, davon stampfte. Selbst eine Menge Fantasie konnte die beiden nicht befreien, bis Thaddäus den Karton aufmachte um nach den beiden zu sehen, den Karton anschliessend wieder verschloss und nach Springfield schickte.Dort wurde er von einer Person namens Bondgomery Murns zum Lagern von Atommüll verwendet. Daraufhin mutierten Spongebob und Patrick zuriesige Affen und zerstörte ganz Springfield. Aber das gefiel Mr. Krabs garnicht, da er seinen besten Mitarbeiter vermisste und ohne ihn rote Zahlen schrieb. Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er... Mit der Rute Chucks Oma verprügelt worauf hin Chucks Oma...


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er... Mit der Rute Chucks Oma verprügelt worauf hin Chucks Oma* ihr Digivice rausholte und es gen Himmel streckte. Sofort begann ein Datenstrom zu fliessen, der...*


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (13. Februar 2009)

Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er... Mit der Rute Chucks Oma verprügelt worauf hin Chucks Oma ihr Digivice rausholte und es gen Himmel streckte. Sofort begann ein Datenstrom zu fliessen, der Chuck Norris Oma zuuuuuuuuuuuu
Metal Chuck Norris Oma digitieren ließ. Metal Chuck Norris Oma...


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er... Mit der Rute Chucks Oma verprügelt worauf hin Chucks Oma ihr Digivice rausholte und es gen Himmel streckte. Sofort begann ein Datenstrom zu fliessen, der Chuck Norris Oma zuuuuuuuuuuuu
Metal Chuck Norris Oma digitieren ließ. Metal Chuck Norris Oma...
schaffte jedoch nichtmal einen Roundhousekick, und wurde somit ...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (14. Februar 2009)

Er reiste nach Springfield und roch die Millionen von Bondgomery Murns, weshalb er ebenfalls mutierte und verwüstet das Atom Kraftwerk von Bondgomery Murns und deswegen viel in gans Springfield der Strom aus. Nach einer stunde ohne strorm kahm Chuck Norris und entblößte sein primäres Geschlechtsorgan vor Knecht Ruprecht, woraufhin dieser die rute raus holte und viel spaß hatte, indem er... Mit der Rute Chucks Oma verprügelt worauf hin Chucks Oma ihr Digivice rausholte und es gen Himmel streckte. Sofort begann ein Datenstrom zu fliessen, der Chuck Norris Oma zuuuuuuuuuuuu
Metal Chuck Norris Oma digitieren ließ. Metal Chuck Norris Oma schaffte jedoch nichtmal einen Roundhousekick, und wurde somit von Knecht Ruprecht besiegt. Nach dem Sieg über Chuck Norris Oma und über Chuck Norris ( Chuck norris war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, überaus sexy und köstlich zu sein und konnte den Hieb deswegen nicht abwehren)ging Knecht Ruprecht


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

und wurde somit von Knecht Ruprecht besiegt. Nach dem Sieg über Chuck Norris Oma und über Chuck Norris ( Chuck norris war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, überaus sexy und köstlich zu sein und konnte den Hieb deswegen nicht abwehren)ging Knecht Ruprecht erstmal auf Klo und musste richtig heftig k*cken, sosehr das...


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

und wurde somit von Knecht Ruprecht besiegt. Nach dem Sieg über Chuck Norris Oma und über Chuck Norris ( Chuck norris war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, überaus sexy und köstlich zu sein und konnte den Hieb deswegen nicht abwehren)ging Knecht Ruprecht erstmal auf Klo und musste richtig heftig k*cken, sosehr dass er einen ganz roten Hintern bekam, den er sich erstmal einschmieren musste.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (14. Februar 2009)

und wurde somit von Knecht Ruprecht besiegt. Nach dem Sieg über Chuck Norris Oma und über Chuck Norris ( Chuck norris war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, überaus sexy und köstlich zu sein und konnte den Hieb deswegen nicht abwehren)ging Knecht Ruprecht erstmal auf Klo und musste richtig heftig k*cken, sosehr dass er einen ganz roten Hintern bekam, den er sich erstmal einschmieren musste.Mit Vaseline, denn von hinten kam schon Smithers und wollte ihm mit seiner Fleischwurst mit pulschlag gefährlich werden. Da Knecht Ruprecht absolut homophob ist...


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

und wurde somit von Knecht Ruprecht besiegt. Nach dem Sieg über Chuck Norris Oma und über Chuck Norris ( Chuck norris war viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, überaus sexy und köstlich zu sein und konnte den Hieb deswegen nicht abwehren)ging Knecht Ruprecht erstmal auf Klo und musste richtig heftig k*cken, sosehr dass er einen ganz roten Hintern bekam, den er sich erstmal einschmieren musste.Mit Vaseline, denn von hinten kam schon Smithers und wollte ihm mit seiner Fleischwurst mit pulschlag gefährlich werden. Da Knecht Ruprecht absolut homophob ist, aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er... *ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand*..


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand. *Im Beschreibungstext zu dem Bild stand geschrieben, Mr. Burns hat einen Sohn namens Chuck Norris.*


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand. Im Beschreibungstext zu dem Bild stand geschrieben, Mr. Burns hat einen Sohn namens Chuck Norris. * doch das interessierte wayne nicht weil *


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand. Im Beschreibungstext zu dem Bild stand geschrieben, Mr. Burns hat einen Sohn namens Chuck Norris. doch das interessierte wayne nicht weil, *John Wayne schon tot ist.*


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand. Im Beschreibungstext zu dem Bild stand geschrieben, Mr. Burns hat einen Sohn namens Chuck Norris. doch das interessierte wayne nicht weil, John Wayne schon tot ist. *Doch Chuck norris lebte noch ...*


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Februar 2009)

aber nicht weiß was das ist, schaut er völlig entsetzt bei wikipedia nach, wo er...ein Bild von Mr. Burns vorfand. Im Beschreibungstext zu dem Bild stand geschrieben, Mr. Burns hat einen Sohn namens Chuck Norris. doch das interessierte wayne nicht weil, John Wayne schon tot ist. Doch Chuck norris lebte noch und erblickte wie sich Knecht Ruprecht immer noch mit Smithers Gerät konfrontiert sah. Da Chuck Norris Schwule fast noch mehr hasst als Mormonen


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Februar 2009)

und erblickte wie sich Knecht Ruprecht immer noch mit Smithers Gerät konfrontiert sah. Da Chuck Norris Schwule fast noch mehr hasst als Mormonen, und deshalb die Religion gekonnt ignorierte


----------



## Tyalra (22. Februar 2009)

und erblickte wie sich Knecht Ruprecht immer noch mit Smithers Gerät konfrontiert sah. Da Chuck Norris Schwule fast noch mehr hasst als Mormonen, und deshalb die Religion gekonnt ignorierte, *und sowieso keine lust auf irgendwas hatte, geht er erstmal....*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Februar 2009)

und erblickte wie sich Knecht Ruprecht immer noch mit Smithers Gerät konfrontiert sah. Da Chuck Norris Schwule fast noch mehr hasst als Mormonen, und deshalb die Religion gekonnt ignorierte, und sowieso keine lust auf irgendwas hatte, geht er erstmal,aufgrund von zu wenig platz zuhause,blut spenden,aber nicht sein eigenes!


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> und erblickte wie sich Knecht Ruprecht immer noch mit Smithers Gerät konfrontiert sah. Da Chuck Norris Schwule fast noch mehr hasst als Mormonen, und deshalb die Religion gekonnt ignorierte, und sowieso keine lust auf irgendwas hatte, geht er erstmal,aufgrund von zu wenig platz zuhause,blut spenden,aber nicht sein eigenes!


Sondern dass von einem Nebendarsteller, der gerade am


offtopic: Ist das alles eine zusammenhängende Geschichte? Oder schon 2 oder 3?


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

Sondern dass von einem Nebendarsteller, der gerade am *aufräumen seiner Rumpelkammer ist.
Er fühlt sich genervt, weil*


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (1. März 2009)

aufräumen seiner Rumpelkammer ist. Er fühlt sich genervt, weil *er keine Rollen bekommt. Er denkt, dass Chuck daran Schuld ist.*


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Er fühlt sich genervt, weil er keine Rollen bekommt. Er denkt, dass Chuck daran Schuld ist. (was er auch ist)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

Und versucht deshalb Chuck umzubringen, indem...


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

er 80 atombomben auf chuck fielen lies,doch...


----------



## Mini Vaati (11. März 2009)

..dann kammen 1000 moskitos die stechen wie tausend skorpione.doch dann sah man....


----------



## Night falls (11. März 2009)

...eine furchtbar sinnlose Geschichte mit mieser Rechtscheibung und Interpunktion, doch auf einmal...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

...bog Hans um die Ecke und rieb sich die Hände, weil er die geniale und wahnwitzige Idee hatte, ...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

...einen furchtbar extrem bösen Rechtschreibflame zu machen...


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Also zückte er sein PDA, bestehend aus einem kleinen Blöckchen und einem Bleistift und notierte, was er vor hatte zu schreiben:


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

"teh cake is a lie, isch schwöre."


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

Danach geht er in/zu Aldi und kauft sich:


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. April 2009)

Käse,den er seinem imagineren hund gab,der darauf...


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

geil wird und probiert Hans zu besteigen.


----------



## Mini Vaati (7. April 2009)

Der aber versucht den Hund,der übrigens Eddie heißt,mit Hilfe der Super-Toilette in die Kanalisation zu befördern


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

doch der Hund is schlauer und steckt hans in diese Toilette, doch da....


----------



## Mikey111 (8. April 2009)

.....merkt Hans das er einen Wasserrohrbruch hatte und er kein fließenden Wasser in der Toilette hat. Kurzerhand beschließt Hans.....


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

den Hund in den Kühlschrank zu stecken....


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Fuck lag mit Internet Explorer Oo

sry for Dopplepost


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

...um seinen Penis penetrant zu penissen! Dann jedoch...


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

dann jedoch, als er den Hund einsperrt und die Tür grade zuschlagen will merkt er das sein Penis in der Tür Steckt, aber es war zu spät! Penisbruch. Hans ....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> dann jedoch, als er den Hund einsperrt und die Tür grade zuschlagen will merkt er das sein Penis in der Tür Steckt, aber es war zu spät! Penisbruch. Hans ....



Der hat Penis gesagt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*meld* 


Hans war darüber sehr traurig und beschloss...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

hier eine rechtschreib reform einzubauen


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

und dass man im Buffed Forum niemals das wort "Penis" sagen darf!


----------



## Mikey111 (8. April 2009)

Eine Göttliche Stimme teilt Hans mit das es ihm vergeben sei und Hans beschließt es nie wieder zu sagen,...


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

und somit macht er sich auf den weg ins Tausend-Land, wo alles...


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

nur so von Bananen wimmelte. Deswegen...


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

.. ging er dort hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

... und fand ein..


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

...großes grünes eisenartiges...


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

UBoot, mit dem er sofort.....


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

in die Beachbar auf ein Bier ging.


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

Als er das Bier ausgetrunken hatte...


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

...bestellte er...


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

bei einem chinesen..


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

20k gold und


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

eine nudelsuppe,die aber mit...


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

brokoli war, desshalb


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

ziemlich sauer


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

war er, und ging nach frankreich


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

wo man ihm schnecken serviert hat,die...


----------



## Robi0603 (9. April 2009)

...schön auf ein Schaschlikspies gesteckt und gebraten wurden, dazu gab es eklig aussehendes aber gut schmeckendes,...


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

blut von chinafarmern, frisch von blizzards schlachthof


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

,dazu noch eklig richende Pilze und ein "Fisch",der...


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

schon sehr vergammelt und verschimmelt war...


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

und mit einer seltsam vertrauten gelben soße serviert wurde...


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

wodurch es nicht mehr sehr appetitlich aussah und er wieder ging, und zwar nach...


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

England,um fritirte schokoriegel und haigis zu essen...


----------



## Seylong (9. April 2009)

dort gab es endlich etwas was ihm schmeckte...


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

und er fand sein traumberuf,dachdecker,denn er wollte schon immer wie weber,der dachdecker sein(müsst ihr alle nicht kennen),doch dann sah er einen freund aus der vergangenheit,es war...


----------



## Robi0603 (9. April 2009)

Dachdeckermeister Benether (Panzzzer ich begrüße sie), die beide gingen, in


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

das größte Badezimmer der Welt,um ihrer Arbeit nachzugehen,doch dann sahen sie die Super-Toilette mit...


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

einer super Spülung..


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

aus der Eddie kam,der imaginere hund,der jetzt wütend


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> aus der Eddie kam,der imaginere hund,der jetzt würend (wütend?)



ihre Beine zerfleischte, denn


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

sie rochen beide noch immer nach Haggis...


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. April 2009)

und geschmolzende schokolade,doch dann kam...


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

...Superman und flickte ihr Beine wieder zusamen. Die...


----------



## Toraka' (11. April 2009)

fickte wieder zusammen?? o_O

Töle hat superman auch gekillt. Wenn...


----------



## April Fool Joke (11. April 2009)

...das alles nicht passiert wäre,...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

das alles ganz anders gelaufen und..


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

er am dienstag beim...


----------



## April Fool Joke (15. April 2009)

... Treff für anonyme homosexuelle Paare....


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

einen geeigneten Partner fand, dem er...


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

..seine Liebe schenkte..

Sorry, war ein Schreibfehler oben.. oO


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

...mit dem er auf eine karibische Insel verschwand um dort Kokosnüsse zu verkaufen, wo sie...


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

zusammen lebten, bis an ihr Lebensende und...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

...sich als Atom Teilchen eines Baums wiederfanden...


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Dann kam Robinson Crusoe auf diese Insel ...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

und hat ein hotel gebaut, indem


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

es hähnchen zum essen gab...


----------



## Mayenn (1. Mai 2009)

...welche nicht radioaktiv, vergiftet, mit Sprengsätzen präpariert wurden, noch implodierten, explodierten oder ähnliches taten...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

. Das war natürlich ironie sagte...


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

die ironie sagte:jetzt gleich kommt der böse hanz und macht...


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

die mikrowelle an...


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

aus der ein hackbraten kam,der so böse war,das er...


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

einen riesigen Joint rauchte und


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Mai 2009)

... dabei schon den nächsten rollte.


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Der wurde auch geraucht und dabei...


----------



## Lungodan (1. Juni 2009)

passierte etwas seltsames, denn...


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Chuck Norris hat eine Tomate erzeugt.


----------



## D'eater (2. Juni 2009)

Er nannte die Tomate...


----------



## yilmo (2. Juni 2009)

t0mat3


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Ach, es haben doch zuviele von  der Tomate genascht,also


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

gab es Gurken anstatt Tomaten, aber...


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Da aber Gurken zu grün sind, nahmen sie ...


----------



## D'eater (10. Juni 2009)

einen Eimer Farbe und...


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

malten sie rot an, so dass


----------



## Anduris (11. Juni 2009)

sich die Hände ebenfalls rot färbten und die Leute begannen...


----------



## Rützl (11. Juni 2009)

histerisch rumzuschreien...


----------



## oOcloudOo (11. Juni 2009)

Dann war plötzlich Chuck Norris´ bruder Norris Chuck da und hat Chuck getötet, aber da Chuck nicht Sterben kann hat er Norris getötet und weil Norris, Chucks bruder is und auch nicht sterben kann haben sie dann die Rote Gurke gegessen


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

doch nach 125 langen Sekunden stellte Chuck erschrocken fest, dass.......


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

sein Hosenladen offen ist. Deshalb...


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

konnte er sein 25 cm langes und 5 cm dickes...


----------



## kingkong23 (22. Juni 2009)

buttermesser ablecken bevor....


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Juni 2009)

das große, blaue Krümelmonster kam und alle...


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Butterkekse mit 52 Zähnen aufass. Später am selben Abend...


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

.. tauchte urplötzlich Gandalf auf, und fragte jede Person, ob sie seinen Stock gsehen haben.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2009)

Der Stock war in einem Wald in dem es...


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

...keine Tiere gab sondern riesige...


----------



## Haszor (29. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ...keine Tiere gab sondern riesige...



Nuttela-Gläser in denen


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

bier aufbewahrt wurde und...


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

...kleine grüne Männchen darin schwammen. Das komische daran aber war...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

dass diese kleinen grünen Männchen gelbe Schuhe mit rosa Totenköpfen drauf an hatten! Wie aus dem Nichts...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

erschien john wayne und es war ihm egal aber er hatte das gefühl dass..


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

...seine Ignoranz ihn eines Tages...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

...entweder ins Grab oder...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

nach rumänien an einen FKK- strand bringen könnte...


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Nichtsdestrotrotz war es ihm nach wie vor egal. Ein helles licht schien auf einmal durch eine Baumkrone. Er dachte sich...


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich brauche Sonnenschutzfaktor 50. Doch dann schaute er


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

nach hinten und sah dass king-kong gegen einen großen gummiball kämpfte...der gummiball stand kurz vorm sieg aber dann...


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

stellte sich heraus das der Gummiball in Wahrheit...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

king-kong´s kleiner bruder kong-king war der nur...


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

...eine Unterhose von seinem großen Bruder haben wollte. Der kampf dauerte noch...


----------



## Haszor (1. Juli 2009)

42 3/4 Sekunden, danach ...


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

...wurde von jubelnden Fans GRATIS! Sonnenschutzfaktor 50 verteilt. Gandalf freute sich so sehr, dass...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

er sich komplett auszog und einen handstand machte aber plötzlich erschien baby godzilla und...


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

...klaute dessen Klamotten. Mit den geklauten Klamotten Gadalfs...


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ...klaute dessen Klamotten. Mit den geklauten Klamotten Gadalfs...



Wurde er zu einem LARPer, der


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

...sich selbst den stimmigen Namen "PRAL" gab und von allen Leuten ausgelacht wurde. Daher...


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

...schrumpfte sein Ego weiter und weiter, bis er schließlich so verzweifellt war und...


----------



## Pi91 (4. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ...schrumpfte sein Ego weiter und weiter, bis er schließlich so verzweifellt war und...


... daraufhin das Online-Auktionshaus "yabE" gründete, welches...


----------



## Maga1212 (4. Juli 2009)

nach wenigen tagen down geht weil er es nicht finanzieren kann...


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Juli 2009)

Dies hinderte ihn aber nicht daran seine Auktionen mittels...


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

...eines iPod Touch in Internet zu stellen und diese für viel ...


----------



## Haszor (5. Juli 2009)

Schokolade in seine


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

...Verkaufsliste aufzunehmen.


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Währenddessen, in einem kleinen Dorf, in....


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

...Faulebutter betranken sich ein adipöser Bauer und eine dümmliche...


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

...Blondine um zu beweisen, dass


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Fidget besser ist als Shakes und drei


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

...mal mehr essen kann. Verwerflich daran ist aber...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

shakes cooler als fidget ist und deshalb..


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

alles sowieso nur erstunken und erlogen ist. Die Wahrheit definiert sich über die Tatsache, dass


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

dieser Teil der Geschichte niemals stattgefunden hat. Also kommen wir zurück...


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

zu unserem Arbeitslosen, der genug von Guild Wars hatte.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

.....und Angefangen hatt Klammotten zu klauen...


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

und den inzwischen die Bullen erwischt haben.


----------



## mumba (9. Juli 2009)

Diese dann bei der Leibesvisitation ein Kleidungsstück in seinem...


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

rechten hinteren Backenzahn fanden, der vor einigen Jahren...


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

anfing zu stinken und er sich schon gewundert hatte warum...


----------



## Haszor (9. Juli 2009)

Er's nicht bermerkt hatte. Dann schwenkte begann ein neues Kapitel in dem...


----------

